# [RISOLTO] Apache 2 non da il benvenuto

## bornfreethinker

Ho instalalto apache, lighttpd, turbogears, etc..

Puntando da browser a localhost la pagina va in loop senza mai dare un risultato. Quando avvio Apache non ottengo alcun tipo di errore.

Apache l'ho configurato seguendo la guida howto di gentoo, ma non è cambiato molto.

Ho anche provato turbogears (che non necessita alcuna configurazione particolare), ma una volta avviato non riesce in nessun modo a visualizzare il messaggio di benvenuto di turbogears (localhost:8080 di default), ottengo errori del tipo: impossibile far partire il demone, etc

```

Failed to create client object: Daemon not running

2007-12-22 11:35:46,198 cherrypy.msg INFO HTTP: Port 8080 not bound on 'localhost'

```

Mi sta sorgendo il dubbio che il problema non sia legato ad apache/lighttpd/turbogears ma alla configurazione del mio pc.Last edited by bornfreethinker on Thu Dec 27, 2007 9:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *bornfreethinker wrote:*   

> Ho instalalto apache, lighttpd, turbogears, etc..
> 
> 

 

orpo. non ti sembra di mettere troppa carne al fuoco?

vista l'impasse, potrebbe avere senso, per partire da una situazione semplificata, togliere un po' di roba superflua.

comunque. avvii apache con il solito `/etc/init.d/apache2 start` ?

se sì, cosa leggi su terminale?

cosa accade se lanci un `ps aux|grep apache` ?

cosa dicono i log di /var/log/apache (o dove stanno nel tuo caso, perché non mi ricordo la configurazione di default) ?

----------

## bornfreethinker

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> orpo. non ti sembra di mettere troppa carne al fuoco?
> 
> vista l'impasse, potrebbe avere senso, per partire da una situazione semplificata, togliere un po' di roba superflua.
> ...

 

ho dimenticato di dire che li ho provati/installati singolarmente.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque. avvii apache con il solito `/etc/init.d/apache2 start` ?
> 
> 

 

ovvio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> se sì, cosa leggi su terminale?
> 
> 

 

 * Service apache2 starting

 * Service apache2 started

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cosa accade se lanci un `ps aux|grep apache` ?
> 
> 

 

# ps aux | grep apache

root      8001  0.1  0.3  10140  3920 ?        Ss   19:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

apache    8004  0.0  0.2  10140  2496 ?        S    19:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

apache    8005  0.0  0.2  10140  2492 ?        S    19:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

apache    8006  0.0  0.2  10140  2492 ?        S    19:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

apache    8007  0.0  0.2  10140  2492 ?        S    19:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

apache    8008  0.0  0.2  10140  2492 ?        S    19:36   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /etc/apache2/httpd.conf -k start

root      8016  0.0  0.0   2080   772 pts/0    S+   19:38   0:00 grep --colour=auto apache

cosa dicono i log di /var/log/apache (o dove stanno nel tuo caso, perché non mi ricordo la configurazione di default) ?[/quote]

----------

## cloc3

 *bornfreethinker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho dimenticato di dire che li ho provati/installati singolarmente.
> 
> 

 

e singolarmente funzionano? scusa se insisto, ma è meglio essere pedanti per mettere a fuoco i problemi.

comunque il tuo server apache sembra regolarmente attivo. sempre per pedanteria, protresti verificare se, dopo un stop di apache, il ps riconosce il corretto spegnimento del servizio (spariscono tutte le istanze di httpd).

dopodichè, devi guardare i log. rilevano i tuoi accessi al server o no?

----------

## bornfreethinker

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e singolarmente funzionano? scusa se insisto, ma è meglio essere pedanti per mettere a fuoco i problemi.
> 
> 

 

no. questa è una cosa strana, mi fa dedurre che il problema sia a monte, cioè in qualche errore nella configurazione di base della mia gentoo.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> comunque il tuo server apache sembra regolarmente attivo. sempre per pedanteria, protresti verificare se, dopo un stop di apache, il ps riconosce il corretto spegnimento del servizio (spariscono tutte le istanze di httpd).
> 
> 

 

si. tutto spento.

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dopodichè, devi guardare i log. rilevano i tuoi accessi al server o no?
> 
> 

 

Dopo aver azzerato i log ed aver rifatto partire/spegnere apache ottengo i seguenti risultati:

in /var/log access_log, ssl_access_log, ssl_request_log sono vuoti.

erro.log:

```

[Wed Dec 26 13:23:38 2007] [notice] Apache/2.2.6 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.6 OpenSSL/0.9.8g configured -- resuming normal operations

```

ssl_error_log:

```

[Wed Dec 26 13:23:36 2007] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?

[Wed Dec 26 13:23:37 2007] [warn] RSA server certificate CommonName (CN) `localhost' does NOT match server name!?

```

[/code]

----------

## bornfreethinker

non riesco neanche a "pingare" me  stesso

```

garaa ~ # ping localhost

PING garaa.homenetwork (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- garaa.homenetwork ping statistics ---

8 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 7008ms

garaa ~ # ping 127.0.0.1

PING 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- 127.0.0.1 ping statistics ---

37 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 36024ms

```

----------

## cloc3

 *bornfreethinker wrote:*   

> non riesco neanche a "pingare" me  stesso
> 
> 

 

orpo. non so perché, ma questo potrebbe essere un problema...

cominciamo con un ifconfig?

----------

## bornfreethinker

tutto risolto! dando il comando ifconfig mi sono accorto che mancava all'appello l'interfaccia lo, non so perchè ma all'avvio non veniva caricato /etc/init.d/net.lo.

Adesso tutto (apache,lighttpd, turbogears) funziona correttamente. grazie dell'aiuto.

----------

